# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Kinkhoest - Artikels

## Agnes574

Kinkhoest

Kinkhoest is een ernstige en besmettelijke ziekte van de luchtwegen veroorzaakt door een bacterie (Bordetella pertussis). Kinkhoest is besmettelijk gedurende de eerste 3-4 weken van de ziekte. De incubatietijd (de periode tussen de besmetting en de eerste symptomen) is 7 tot 14 dagen. Kinkhoest treft vooral pasgeborenen en baby's. Kinkhoest kan leiden tot:

*neusbloedingen en keelbloedingen
*zuurstofgebrek door de hoestbuien
*longontsteking
*hersenletsel
*overlijden

Ziekteverschijnselen
in het begin een gewone verkoudheid met niezen, lichte koorts en prikkelhoest;
vervolgens ontstaan hevige, plotseling opkomende hoestbuien, gepaard gaande met een gierend geluid en het opgeven van taai slijm;
het kind kan hierbij blauw aanlopen;
eten veroorzaakt vaak hoestaanvallen, waarbij het voedsel wordt uitgebraakt;
ook `s nachts treden uitputtende aanvallen op;
de hoestaanvallen kunnen 3 tot 4 maanden blijven doorgaan. 
De complicaties kunnen ernstig zijn, vooral bij kinderen jonger dan 6 maanden. Hoe jonger het kind des te ernstiger zijn vaak de complicaties. Zuigelingen kunnen een hersenbeschadiging oplopen ten gevolge van een zuurstoftekort bij langdurige hoestbuien.


Besmetting
De bacterie wordt overgedragen door hoesten, niezen (druppeltjes) en via de handen.


Mogelijke behandelingen
Contacteer onmiddellijk de arts. Die zal waarschijnlijk een antibioticum voorschrijven om verdere besmetting te vermijden. Onder sommige omstandigheden nemen de andere gezinsleden ook best medicatie om verdere infecties te voorkomen. Het komt er vooral op aan om de hoestaanvallen te voorkomen of te milderen. Hoestsiropen helpen daarbij niet.

probeer het kind zo rustig mogelijk te houden tijdens een hoestbui omdat bij gespannenheid de ademhaling moeilijker verloopt;
zet het kind rechtop in bed;
indien eten braakneigingen opwekt, geef dan kleine porties licht verteerbaar voedsel.
Soms is omwille van de ademhalingsmoeilijkheden een ziekenhuisopname noodzakelijk, vooral bij zuigelingen.


Vaccinatie
Wie moet zich laten vaccineren? 

Alle kinderen.
Mensen die professioneel veel met kleine kinderen werken laten zich het best een boosterinenting geven als volwassene. Zo voorkomen ze de overdracht naar onvolledig beschermde kinderen.
Vaccinatieschema
Er zijn vier dosissen nodig die worden toegediend op de leeftijd van 2, 3, 4 en 15 maand. Hiervoor wordt een hexavalent vaccin gebruikt dat bescherming biedt tegen zes infectieziekten: poliomyelitis, difterie, tetanus, pertussis, Haemophilus influenzae type b en hepatitis B. Omwille van de ernst van kinkhoest bij zuigelingen is het belangrijk het begin van deze vaccinatie niet uit te stellen.
Op de leeftijd van 5-7 jaar (normaal in het eerste leerjaar) wordt een herhalingsinenting gegeven. Hiervoor wordt sedert enkele jaren een tetravalent vaccin gebruikt dat bescherming biedt tegen vier infectieziekten: poliomyelitis, difterie, tetanus en pertussis.

Deze vaccins worden door de Vlaamse overheid gratis ter beschikking gesteld van de vaccinatoren.

Boostervaccinatie 
Wie als kind geen volledige basisvaccinatie kreeg tegen kinkhoest of wie professioneel veel in contact komt met kleine kinderen kan best éénmaal een vaccin tegen difterie, tetanus en kinkhoest laten toedienen, dat aangepast is voor de volwassen leeftijd. Pertussis is niet gevaarlijk voor henzelf maar vaccinatie voorkomt de overdracht van de ziekte naar de kinderen die ze verzorgen.

Dit vaccin wordt nog niet gratis ter beschikking gesteld van de vaccinatoren, maar kan wel voorgeschreven worden door je arts. Sommige arbeidsgeneeskundige diensten dienen dit vaccin ook toe.

bron : logo Pajottenland/Zennevallei

(bron:vaccinatieweek.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Kinkhoest


Wat is kinkhoest?
Kinkhoest is een ziekte van de bovenste luchtwegen gekenmerkt door langdurige, hevige hoestbuien. Zowel kinderen als volwassenen kunnen kinkhoest krijgen.


Wat zijn de verschijnselen?

Kinkhoest begint met een verkoudheid, niezen, lichte koorts en prikkelhoest. Na twee weken ontstaan hevige, plotseling opkomende hoestbuien met opgeven van helder, taai slijm, soms met overgeven. De hoestbui eindigt vaak met een lange gierende inademing. Zuigelingen (jonger dan een jaar) kunnen door de hoestaanval benauwd worden en blauw aanlopen. De hoestbuien zijn uitputtend, waardoor bij baby's de kracht om te drinken kan afnemen. Na enkele weken worden de hoestbuien minder heftig. Toch kan het hoesten vaak drie tot vier maanden duren.


Hoe ontstaat het?

Kinkhoest wordt veroorzaakt door een bacterie (Bordetella pertussis). Iemand met kinkhoest kan de bacterie overdragen door niezen of aanhoesten van druppeltjes uit de mond of keel. Als u besmet bent, wordt u na één tot drie weken verkouden. Vanaf het begin van de verkoudheid tot ongeveer vier weken daarna kan de bacterie op anderen worden overdragen. De ziekte is dus al besmettelijk voordat de kenmerkende hoestbuien optreden.


Adviezen

Kinderen worden in het eerste levensjaar vier keer tegen kinkhoest ingeënt, de eerste keer als ze twee maanden zijn. De inenting geeft een goede maar geen volledige bescherming gedurende vier tot vijf jaar. Als een kind dat is ingeënt toch kinkhoest krijgt, verloopt de ziekte milder. Kinkhoest gaat vanzelf over, al duurt het vaak maanden.

Op het moment dat kinkhoest wordt herkend, is de meest besmettelijke periode al verstreken en heeft besmetting van anderen meestal al plaatsgevonden.


Medicijnen
Antibiotica hebben over het algemeen geen zin. De hoestbuien worden er niet minder door en de kinkhoestperiode duurt even lang.


Wat moet er gebeuren op de werkvloer indien een collega kinkhoest blijkt te hebben?

Kinkhoest is een ziekte met aangifte plicht. De behandelende geneesheer van de patiënt moet de ziekte melden aan de gezondheidsinspectie. De Inspecteur zal dan beslissen of er aanvullende maatregelen genomen moeten worden ter bescherming van derden.

In een kantoorsituatie zullen vrijwel nooit specifieke maatregelen nodig zijn, behalve indien er zwangere collega's in dezelfde ruimte werken, die meer dan 34 weken zwanger zijn. Zij zullen meestal geadviseerd worden preventief antibiotica te nemen.


(bron: mensura.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Kinkhoest

Kinkhoest of pertussis is een infectieziekte van de luchtwegen die wordt veroorzaakt door een bacterie, Bordetella pertussis (bacil van Bordet-Gengou), die vooral wordt overgebracht door de druppeltjes die bij hoesten ontstaan. Kinkhoest is zeer besmettelijk.


Symptomen en beloop
De klassieke kinkhoest wordt ingedeeld in drie elkaar opvolgende stadia:

Het catarrale stadium. Na een incubatieperiode van 7-14 dagen treden de eerste, overigens niet karakteristieke, verschijnselen op. De ziekte begint als een verkoudheid en gaat gepaard met niezen, neus- en traanuitvloed en onwelzijn, en de patiënt heeft een klein kuchje. De symptomen zijn dus niet te onderscheiden van een verkoudheid. De patiënt ontwikkelt een droge hoest. Het hoesten verergert langzaam en de hoestaanvallen krijgen een steeds krampachtiger karakter. In dit catarrale stadium is het kind het meest besmettelijk. 
Het paroxysmale stadium. Dit wordt gekenmerkt door hoestbuien waarbij de patiënt tot stikkens toe leeghoest waarna de patiëntgevolgd door een lange gierende inhalatie {'the whoop') weer lucht schept. Vaak braakt een patiënt ook na een dergelijke hoestbui. Allerlei prikkels kunnen, vooral 's nachts, een hoestaanval uitlokken. Het hoesten gaat gepaard met opgeven van taai sputum. Bij jonge kinderen kan een hoestbui worden gevolgd door braken en hoofdpijn en soms ademstilstand. Bij baby's kunnen de paroxysmen ontbreken. In dit stadium is de bacteriële infectie al op zijn retour, maar vormen de door de bacterie gevormde afvalstoffen het probleem. Antibiotica helpen dus niet meer voor de zieke zelf, maar kunnen preventief werken tegen besmetting. Dit stadium duurt doorgaans één tot zes weken. 
Het concalescentiestadium begint ca. vier weken na het begin van de ziekte. De hoestbuien nemen in aantal en hevigheid af. 
Het doormaken van kinkhoest geeft een vrij goede maar geen volledige immuniteit tegen volgende besmettingen, gedurende zo'n 7 tot 20 jaar.


Mogelijke complicaties
Het braken kan in ernstige gevallen tot ondervoeding leiden. De hoestbuien kunnen de patiënt sterk uitputten. De persoon met kinkhoest kan het zeer benauwd hebben en denken te gaan stikken. Het hoesten kan door mechanische irritatie van het kwetsbare slijmvlies van de luchtwegen wel eens gepaard gaan met het ophoesten van bloed. Dit komt maar zelden voor. Bovendien kunnen de longen door het langdurig en geforceerd hoesten blijvende schade oplopen of kan een longontsteking als complicatie ontstaan. Deze secundaire pneumonie wordt vaak veroorzaakt door Straeptococcus pneumoniae of Haemophilus influenzae. De hoestbuien nemen af, de patiënt krijgt koorts en de lymfocytose gaat over in een polymorfnucleaire leukocytose. Kinkhoest gaat soms gepaard met middenoorontstekingen. De ziekte kan dodelijk verlopen, vooral bij jonge zuigelingen. Indien volwassenen langer dan twee weken ernstig hoesten dient er rekening te worden gehouden met kinkhoest. De kans hierop is echter nog steeds bijzonder klein. Een volwassene die met een onschuldige hoest naar de huisarts gaat heeft 50% kans dat de hoest na vier weken nog niet over is, of hij nu wel of niet wordt behandeld met antibiotica (bijvoorbeeld doordat de bacterie al op zijn retour is, of omdat de verwekker helemaal geen bacterie was maar bijvoorbeeld een virus, of omdat de luchtwegen na de infectie een poos gevoeliger blijven voor aspecifieke prikkels). Dat zal bovendien vrijwel nooit op kinkhoest berusten.

Ernstige cerebrale complicaties (convulsies en soms coma) worden meestal toegeschreven aan anoxie (zuurstofgebrek door tekort aan zuurstof in de ingeademde lucht) en bloedingen als gevolg van hevige hoestbuien, hoewel bacterële toxinen ook hier een rol kunnen spelen. De incidentie van deze complicaties bij kinderen die in een ziekenhuis zijn opgenomen wgens kinkhoest, is minder dan 1%. Voor hele jonge zuigelingen tot circa negen maanden is de ziekte levensbedreigend. De slijmproductie kan zo sterk zijn dat zij dit niet kunnen weghoesten. Hierdoor kan een ademstop (apneu) optreden die de dood tot gevolg heeft.

Kinkhoest bij zuigelingen wordt nog wel eens onderschat. Zodra er een reële verdenking van kinkhoest is, is een spoedconsult bij de kinderarts nodig. De zuigeling wordt dan zo nodig opgenomen en de ademhaling wordt bewaakt (circa 2-3 weken). Zodra er teveel slijm is, waardoor de zuigeling geen adem meer kan halen, kan deze eenvoudig worden uitgezogen. Het beleid van de GG&GD is om zuigelingen met kinkhoestverschijnselen op te laten nemen in het ziekenhuis, zowel voor de besmetting, als voor de levensbedreigende situatie. Voor een kind dat in zijn jeugd kinkhoest heeft gehad kunnen de luchtwegen tot negen jaar later nog steeds een zwakke plek zijn.


Epidemiologie van kinkhoest in Nederland
Hoewel zeer ernstige gevolgen dus wel degelijk kunnen voorkomen moet de kans hierop ook weer niet worden overschat. In de jaren 1996 tot en met 1999 overleden in Nederland in totaal acht kinderen aan kinkhoest, gemiddeld twee per jaar. Vrijwel alle sterfte vond plaats bij kinderen jonger dan een jaar. In diezelfde periode werden er per jaar enige duizenden (tussen de vier- en tienduizend) ontdekte gevallen gemeld. Het aantal niet-ontdekte gevallen is echter zonder twijfel veel groter: men schat op grond van antistoffenonderzoek bij representatieve steekproeven onder gezonde vrijwilligers dat 1 tot 4 procent van de bevolking per jaar een infectie met bordetella pertussis doormaakt.


Behandeling
De bacterie kan worden bestreden met antibiotica, maar op het moment dat de typische hoestbuien gaan optreden leidt een dergelijke behandeling niet meer tot verkorting van de ziekteduur. Wel leidt het tot verkorting van de periode waarin men anderen kan infecteren. Kwetsbare personen in een huishouden waar een geval van kinkhoest is ontdekt nog preventief worden behandeld met antibiotica. Erythromycine gedurende twee weken is de standaard behandeling. Echter, behandeling gedurende 1 week blijkt even effectief. Azithromycine en clarithromycine zijn even effectief als erythromycine, en hebben minder bijwerkingen. Het gaat dan vooral om zuigelingen die nog niet volledig gevaccineerd zijn. Het belangrijkste punt van aandacht bij ontdekking van een geval van kinkhoest is dan ook of er zeer jonge, niet of onvolledig gevaccineerde kinderen blootgesteld kunnen zijn; die moeten dan volgens het Nederlands kinkhoestprotocol liefst preventief worden behandeld en hun vaccinatieserie (eventueel versneld) afmaken. De ziekte is in Nederland aangifteplichtig.

De hoest zelf is nauwelijks te behandelen. Soms worden antihistaminica, corticosteroiden of luchtwegverwijders (salbutamol/Ventolin) gegeven. De effectiviteit is echter (zeer) gering.


Preventie: vaccinatie
Kinkhoest maakt in Nederland deel uit van het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma. Vaccinatie biedt zo'n 4 tot 12 jaar bescherming tegen kinkhoest. Vóór de invoering van dit programma stierven in Nederland per jaar circa 150 kinderen aan de ziekte, bijvoorbeeld in 1940. Wereldwijd ligt het sterftecijfer volgens de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie rond 2004 nog steeds tussen de 200.000 - 300.000 personen per jaar. Het gaat dan om kinderen jonger dan vijf jaar die niet zijn ingeënt.

Omdat de bacterie waartegen wordt ingeënt niet meer identiek is aan de bacterie die de meeste besmettingen veroorzaakt, komen betrekkelijk veel gevallen toch bij gevaccineerde personen voor. De ziekte verloopt dan wel duidelijk milder. De bijwerkingen die kunnen optreden leiden echter niet tot blijvende lichamelijke of geestelijke invaliditeit. Vaccinatie (in de vorm van het DKTP-vaccin) geeft een bescherming van ongeveer 90% gedurende een aantal jaren. Vanaf 1 juli 2001 krijgen vierjarigen in Nederland een extra inenting tegen kinkhoest, in verband met deze afgenomen effectiviteit. De inenting geldt voor kinderen die zijn geboren vanaf 1 januari 1998.

In het recente verleden heeft een toenemend aantal ouders hun kinderen niet laten inenten tegen kinkhoest omdat het vaccin wel eens aanleiding gaf tot vrij hevige koortsreacties, koortsstuipen en andere ziekteverschijnselen. Ook was er sprake van dat vaccinatie kan leiden tot blijvende epilepsie, hoewel vermoed wordt dat het hier kinderen betrof bij wie reeds een natuurlijke aanleg voor epilepsie aanwezig was.

Door het onmiddellijk toenemen van het aantal gevallen in de jaren daarna, waarvan sommige met dodelijke afloop, is gebleken dat dit toch af te raden is. Er is inmiddels wel een zogenaamd acellulair kinkhoestvaccin beschikbaar, dat de genoemde nadelen veel minder heeft. 

(bron: wikipedia.org)

----------

